# 928 Lugged vs.Bianchi FG Lite w/carbon stays?



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello again Bianchi Fans!
Well, after thinking long and hard about what "kind of" race bike I would like to get, I am still having trouble deciding.
I know the Lugged Carbon and the FG lite are different bikes, however I am a racer/rider who loves all types of ''events" Yes I would love to own both, but wife has set some groud rules. (which is a good thing!) Seeing that I have a lugged steel frame, I am leaning towards the FG Lite, however I am not sure there will be a huge performance gain with the FG lite.
Any thoughts? 

Thanks and happy riding


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

If you race I'd go with the Al bike, no wonder Liquigas team is the only team which uses it.
Very light, stiif and efficient.
Corsaire


----------

